# Moving out in 6 days...



## DEdwardL (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, I will be moving out in exactly 6 days. It has been a long time coming and I think that I am actually glad for the next phase. I did not want this split, but here we are. It takes two and she was done (her word). We went to counseling and I put forth a ton of effort only to watch her do none of the things that were discussed in counseling. Four sessions in and the writing was on the wall. Married 21 years, together 28.

We are crafting our own separation agreement that will be signed before I leave. Shared custody of the boys (17 & 15). No alimony because we make pretty much the same money. Have been going through things in the house dividing stuff. The hard thing is that since we have been together since 10th grade we have nothing that is not "ours" together. None of the, "Oh that was yours before we were married." 

I am looking forward to being on my own. I think once I get over the initial bit of sadness, I will feel a lot of relief. It has been pretty tense these last 5-6 months when we knew this was going to happen, but were waiting for financial reasons.

Our physical relationship has really been over for probably 3 years or so. She told me last summer that we were headed this way and that she was going to give it a year. I think she must have set a timer... lol. Kind of like an appliance failing the day after the warranty is up.

I know that there are really no questions I want answered or advice I ask for... I just needed to put it down in writing.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Did you figure out where it went wrong? Mistakes you can learn from and ways to improve yourself so they dont happen again? How to be happy with yourself?
suppose that is what you might look at now. Along with a long break that you must need to get your head and thoughts together and start to figure out what is next for you. It is good you are putting it down. Hope it helps.


----------

